# need to put new deck in need to know something?



## tjmartel60 (Jan 14, 2005)

I bought a new deck and when i went to put it in I couldnt figure out the wiring from the factory cd player, which wires are positive negative and so forth so i can hook up the deck.It is a 1999 altima


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

DUDE.... Go to wal-mart or radio shack and get the wiring harness adapter for @$15.. Takes all the guesswork and hassle out of it.. And keep you from shorting thigs out/ Frying electronics/ deploying air bags/ etc... While your there get the $10 dash kit.... It comes with all brackets and faceplates for a QUALITY installation... I regularly install High Wattage systems and WILL NOT begin a project without these 2 things...


----------

